# Am I the only one...



## gman211991 (20/10/14)

Am i the only one here who constantly checks classifieds for good deals... Like everytime...

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (20/10/14)

Nope, there are literally millions of people out there who do exactly the same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (20/10/14)

Ok cool im not insane


----------



## andro (20/10/14)

You r not .......i do the same ....even if i dont need anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Also called....OCD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (20/10/14)

Yeah even when I'm broke I browse that section to see the good deals and scream...


----------



## hands (20/10/14)

i also check and buy from the classifieds. i have to do things on the cheap cause i have yet to figure out how to feed my family on vaping gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/14)

I've mentally banned myself from that section.

Oh who am I kidding, the classifieds section rocks!


----------



## Frostbite (20/10/14)

Dammit ... I thought you were selling something

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman211991 (20/10/14)

Between checking the classifieds and clash of clans I've managed to get a really pissed wife

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

its the first thread i go check when i log on in the morning LOL. i dont think i need anything but that need is over powered by a good deal everytime


----------

